# How do I get into MSDOS at start up



## Brendalynn (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Friends,

How do I get into MSDOS right from startup. I've done it before but now my mind is drawing a complete blank...I think my mind is freezing up with all this stuff I'm trying to do to my computer.

Thanks to everyone who is trying to help me.

Brenda-Lynn


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*Safe mode*

You can make a boot diskette.... or... you can hit f8 during the startup, this will take you into a startup menu where you can select boot to command prompt.

Hope this helps.


----------

